# Silver Hallmark 100.T



## babytrilly (Feb 14, 2012)

Has anyone come across a silver hallmark that reads 100.T
XRF shows 62% silver composition (the balance is copper) but I have not been able to find reference to it anywhere. It is possible that this item originates in India.

Looking forward to any ideas.
I just found the following website which I post here in case anyone needs more information on hallmarks for silver.
http://www.silvercollection.it/americansilvermarks.html


----------



## nickvc (Feb 14, 2012)

Indian bars were at one time in tola weights, the 10 tola been the most popular, if I remember right they weigh about 114 grams. The only explanation I can think of is if there was 100 tolas of silver in the item, 1140 grams and the item weighed weighed 2275grams worked at your assay.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Feb 14, 2012)

wouldnt the total weight be closer to 1850 grams?


----------



## nickvc (Feb 14, 2012)

its-all-a-lie said:


> wouldnt the total weight be closer to 1850 grams?




Good catch, serve me right trying to use the calculator on my phone....


----------

